# Chinese Jump Hour



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i dont know whether to save a little and get a half tidy jump hour, so i decided to get this to see if i can get on with the watches










not bad for a penny :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Crikey a penny! You will have to let us know what itâ€™s like in the flesh. :big_boss:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

it will probably take a month to turn up


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Do they have more than 1?

Might take one for a penny ;-)


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

have a nose yourself pilot 

390633615590


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Aaaaah! A genuine Jialleili! Fun, fun, fun! I,ve had one of those which had a dial with Chinese characters on it for the hours. :weed:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

it will go well with the goers and jaragars mel :thumbup:


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> have a nose yourself pilot
> 
> 390633615590


Charrrs Chris!


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

chris.ph said:


> i dont know whether to save a little and get a half tidy jump hour, so i decided to get this to see if i can get on with the watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice for a penny, but I reckon it's a non-jumping direct-read, not a jump-hour.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

I just noticed:

"Very easy use, just wind the spring bar to set the time"


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Chascomm said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know whether to save a little and get a half tidy jump hour, so i decided to get this to see if i can get on with the watches
> ...


I was checking it out on WUS and they say itâ€™s not a jump hour but got a revolving disc. Still a cool looking watch for a penny. I will wait for a full report from Chris.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

well its turned up and the quality is exactly what you would expect for a penny, and the strap is to small for my big wrists.it doesnt actually look that bad im just peeved that the strap doesnt fit :wallbash:


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Whack a new strap on Chris?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

debating that at the moment or sloping it off as a present to the mrs :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> debating that at the moment or sloping it off as a present to the mrs :thumbup:


Capital idea! That's what I would do. Present out of the blue to show you how much I love you.

Then later mention a bargain Vostok Amphibia you have seen and I guarantee there will be no resistance.

I wouldnâ€™t mention the penny though. :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

a komanderski turned up today as well


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

It it possible to get a jump hour in this style










for cheap? I really like the style but see it as a bit of a novelty and would like to get one for Â£100 or so. Guessing that might not be possible as every one I have seen seems to be thousands of pounds.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

that one is aboujt 3g blinkin heck, i cant find anything like it some nice ones on the bay tho for a couple of hundred


----------



## Derek Mc (Aug 22, 2013)

Man, last time I saw a watch that style was in the 70's It is certainly distinctive!


----------



## Leonhard (Sep 9, 2013)

I cann't see the clock...


----------

